# Bluetooth Mouse



## Franklin (Jun 30, 2020)

Dear everyone
Who can teach me how to connect Bluetooth mouse?
please step by step


----------



## angeryman (Sep 19, 2022)

which bluetooth mouse ?


----------



## smnbldwn (Sep 27, 2022)

For starters what about an Apple bluetooth mouse? I can't get mine to connect.

```
bluetooth-config scan
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 1 of 5) ... failed.
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 2 of 5) ... done.
Found 1 new bluetooth device (now scanning for names):
[ 1] xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx    "applebluetooth mouse" (mousey)
Select device to pair with [1, or 0 to rescan]: 1

Warning: An entry for device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx is already present in /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf.
To modify pairing information, edit this file and run
  service hcsecd restart
Continue? [yes]:

This device provides human interface device services.
Set it up? [yes]:
Writing HID descriptor block to /etc/bluetooth/bthidd.conf ... Ignoring duplicated entry for bdaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
failed.
```

This is what I get every time I try to connect. Even when I go back and delete the entry for the the mouse.


----------

